# Feeling silly!



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So I made this picture image of Brandons face larger. I just love this boy to pieces.
Let's see all your poodles close up faces.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I LOVE Brandon's face too! But I'm totally fascinated with my Molly's!!! LOL!!

:love2:


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Molly!! Molly!! Molly!! :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Molly we are also fascinated with your perfect face. And besides I just love red collars.
Let's see all these gorgeous faces!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Love the side-eyed look in this one of my Quinnie.

Dan 

PS Looking good Brandon & Molly!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

i just did these ones just right now for the heck of it! Not pretty girl shots, just her face!
Tomorrow is face grooming day so forgive the 'fuzzies'!!!!

I'm sure she is sick of my camera..................hoto:


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Quinn you sweet little girl. I think we have the same nose. I wanna kiss that face.
Molly, Molly, Molly your eyes are so inviting. It's like your looking right through me.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I love all poodles faces close ups, 

But... My poodle's faces just... (Sigh) they take my breath away, they are just too adorable and beautiful, and sweet and cute, and have the most incredible facial expressions!!!! 

"Momma luvs her babies! To a mom, her babies are always the most beautiful ever eh?" Hehehehe


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

They are just too beautiful.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sailor..."Keeping an eye on you"


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne my new baby 1.5 yrs


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Being that I've been sick most of this year, yeah fun to say that not.


Flower always looks serious when she poses









And Beatrice is just plain nosy


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Bellaclsoe up, see my front teeth are missing 7 yrs old, Mommy's princess


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sailor € Wilson you both are just beautiful. Thank for keeping an eye out.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Cayenne you look like such a little doll.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Flower & Beatrice I love your names.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Bella close love your teeth.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here's Lily! I still like her pic that is my avatar. She wasn't even a year old for that one.









Everybody's pretty special!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne is so spoiled, my fault, I feel and hurt my back the day after I got her. I am setting at the computer and she is whining wants held and patted. 

Poor baby get teeth cleaned and spayed tomorrow, so I am giving in to her


----------

